# Using Leftover Cigar



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

Just wanted to know if you can use left over cigars as pipe tobacco. It seems kind of a waste when you butt out the last 3/4 of an inch of a cigar and just chuck it out. You will have to excuse me if this sounds like a ridiculous question. I know nothing about pipe smoking  . Thanks.


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

smellyfeet said:


> Just wanted to know if you can use left over cigars as pipe tobacco. It seems kind of a waste when you butt out the last 3/4 of an inch of a cigar and just chuck it out. You will have to excuse me if this sounds like a ridiculous question. I know nothing about pipe smoking  . Thanks.


I imagine it would be one of the most foul moments of your life.

That last 3/4ths of an inch is full of tar and death, and it would not bode well with any pipe, let alone your pallete. Best to keep the two smoking techniques "seperate but equal".


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I once had a cigar that was too tight to smoke, so canadasmokes chopped it up and poured vanilla extract all over it, and smoked it in a pipe. He said it was pretty harsh. Maybe he'll elaborate in this thread.


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

yes as previously stated I did remove the wrapper and sliced up the binder and filler. So then i threw it in a ziplock and poured vanilla extract on it, I left it in their for a couple days then took it out to dry. So then it was the final test, I threw it in my cob and lighted it up. Now I have to say it looked like actual pipe tobac and it smelled heavenly. Now this was only my first try and it was from an old cigar. It did smell like vanila when it burned and the taste wasnt half bad but it was quite harsh after a few puffs. But its not gonna discourage me from experimenting with different flavours and aromas.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've heard of some ppl who just cut the cigar, then stuff it in the pipe and light it....
i've also witnessed people taking the "clippings" of cigars (the stuff we all through in the ashtray when we clip the head) and use that for pipe tobacco - although i never asked how it was.

i would not use already smoked cigar nubs for a pipe...


----------

